# HUGE SALE!



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

5.00 PER POUND CLEARANCE EVENT! 
at Day-Star Candle & Soap Supply
act quickly because these fragrances won't last long!! 
http://www.DayStarSupplies.com



Inventory count is upon us!  
Help us clear these discounted oils OUTTA HERE!!

Please email me directly at [email protected] in order to receive this pricing! I will invoice you directly thru Paypal.

<< HOWEVER >>
IF you prefer to pay via CREDIT CARD >> please email me at [email protected]!! 
Whatever happens to be easiest for you!

Please note: Just because we are clearing these out it does NOT mean these will be forgotten! I can always do a special buy or order if needed! Just ask me!!


Thank you,
Stacy  
http://www.daystarsupplies.com


ALL OILS LISTED BELOW ARE $5.00 / POUND
*** AVAILABLE IN 16oz SIZE ***
website does not reflect these prices!! 
shipping is not included & will be billed once order is complete
Amounts available are shown below!

**ALL THE FRAGRANCES LISTED BELOW ARE SKIN SAFE**



ALMOND CHEESECAKE TART - 1# 14oz

BIT O HONEY- 4# 13oz

CANDIED FRUITS - 4# 11oz

CLASSIC MULBERRY - 3# 

COZY LI'L STORE - 2#

CRANBERRY BANANA JAM - 2#

CRIMSON CABERNET - 10# 
(great wine scent! skin safe)

HEAD OVER HEELS IN LOVE - 3# 8oz

HEAVENLY BOUQUET - 4# 
(heady paperwhites & narcisse - skin safe) 

INDESCRIBABLE - 2# 8oz 

JASMINE KISSES - 3# 8oz
(jasmine & floral notes - skin safe)

KALEIDOSCOPE - 7# 5oz

MELONBERRY TEA - 15#

OLD FASHION SUMMER TERRACE - 8# 12oz


PASSION-TINI PUNCH - 6#
(fruity & fun! skin safe) 

POLYNESIAN DELIGHTS - 6#

PURE INDULGENCE - 2# 8oz


RHUBARB & BERRIES COMPOTE - 1# 
(fruity & tart! skin safe)

SANCTUARY - 9# 8oz 

SEASIDE GARDEN - 9#


SOUTHERN SEDUCTION - 10# 
(great wine & roses scent!)

WILDFLOWER LANE - 3#


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

Very tempting but I have promised myself to use up what I have :cry: .


----------

